# Shout out to Dr Leslie EE,



## Duck Slipper (Apr 10, 2022)

Our very own Dr. Leslie, has two very good articles in this months “Orchids” magazine. 
I have learned a lot on this forum in the few years of being here and credit needs to be given to Leslie with all of his help, support and advice!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2022)

Awwww thanks DS. 

I am so lucky to have such good orchid friends on here to share and learn from! 

I swear I become smarter being on here lol, absorbing all the info from such experienced growers. 

And not to mention the camaraderie we have on here. 

And of course all the beautiful flowers.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2022)

No shout out to Dr. Leslie, he will leave you waiting when he invites you out dancing!


----------



## Karp60 (Apr 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Awwww thanks DS.
> 
> I am so lucky to have such good orchid friends on here to share and learn from!
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2022)

NYEric said:


> No shout out to Dr. Leslie, he will leave you waiting when he invites you out dancing!


Hehe I keep all in suspense.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 12, 2022)

NYEric said:


> No shout out to Dr. Leslie, he will leave you waiting when he invites you out dancing!


Oh, dear...poor sod, did he leave you standing there, forlorn in the dark?! What is it, they say: "Hell hath no fury lille a woman scorned""


----------



## Guldal (Apr 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hehe I keep all in suspense.


And Leslie: are there no ends to your transgressions and abberations? Not only a tormentor, apparently also something of a .... tease!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Oh, dear...poor sod, did he leave you standing there, forlorn in the dark?! What is it, they say: "Hell hath no fury lille a woman scorned""



I was looking forward to the night out in Montreal! 
He is not only cruel but, also heartless!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 13, 2022)

NYEric said:


> I was looking forward to the night out in Montreal!
> He is not only cruel but, also heartless!


Oh my… I’ve be outed heartless lol.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2022)

Sadiste!


----------



## ScientistKen (Apr 14, 2022)

Great articles. The photos are really nice, too. There's a lot more variety to venustum than I realized.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 15, 2022)

ScientistKen said:


> Great articles. The photos are really nice, too. There's a lot more variety to venustum than I realized.


Yes I was surprised too when I started the research. It truly is a hidden gem.


----------

